# مصاديق



## El Siciliano

إخواني الكرام،

  في النص التالي رأيت الكلمة مصاديق وبعد مراجعة شبكة العنكبوت العالمية وقراءة النص 5 مرات، فهمتُ أن المقصود من الكلمة هو: الشخص الْمُخْلِص. فسؤالي هو: هل معنى الكلمة فعلاً مخلص ولي سؤال آخر وهو: هل يكثر استعمال هذه الكلمة بين الشيعة العرب؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر...

  الصقلي

  فيما يلي النص المذكور:
  ـ

إن ما يؤلم قلوبنا جميعا هو نفسه الذي آلم قلب جلالة الملك ، وفقا لما ورد في المقال الذي نشرته مجلة واشنطن تايمز، وهو الضرر الذي حاق بقطاعات واسعة من الشعب من المعتقلين وفي مقدمتهم النساء بجرم المشاركة في المطالبة بالإصلاح السياسي والتي عبر عنها جلالة الملك بأنها مشروعة، ونرى أن من مصاديق أولئك المتضررين الموظفين والعاملين في القطاعين العام والخاص والذين تم فصلهم من وظائفهم بدعوى المشاركة في فعاليات سلمية للمطالبة بمطالب وإصلاحات سياسية واقتصادية مشروعة، ولا شك أن ألم أولئك المتضررين أكبر بما يعنيه لهم من قطع للرزق ولقمة العيش التي هي واحدة من أسس الكرامة الإنسانية.
​


----------



## ayed

مرحبا ياأخ الصقلي..
مصاديق جمع"مصداق"
مصداق الأمر: *حقيقته*
وهي بمعنى : من حقائق الأمور أو الأمر أن..


----------



## El Siciliano

ayed said:


> مرحبا ياأخ الصقلي..
> مصاديق جمع"مصداق"
> مصداق الأمر: *حقيقته*
> وهي بمعنى : من حقائق الأمور أو الأمر أن..



السلام عليكم أخي عائض، 

اسمح لي أن أخالفك الرأي والسبب هو مراجعة الكلمة المذكورة في جوجل فالرابط هو: 

http://www.google.com.qa/search?q=م...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

وبناء على ذلك، فأرى أن المقصود بكلمة مصاديق هنا "المؤمن" أو "المخلص" وإذا كان لديك حل آخر فأشكرك على مساهمتك. 

أخوك: الصقلي


----------



## cherine

el siciliano said:


> الضرر الذي حاق بقطاعات واسعة من الشعب من المعتقلين [...] ونرى أن من مصاديق أولئك المتضررين الموظفين والعاملين في القطاعين العام والخاص والذين تم فصلهم من وظائفهم بدعوى المشاركة في فعاليات سلمية للمطالبة بمطالب وإصلاحات سياسية واقتصادية مشروعة،​


 مرحبا،

أظن أن الكلمة جمع "مَاصَدَق"، وهو مصطلح مُستخدَم في المنطق بمعنى الشيء الذي ينطبق عليه المفهوم (فهناك المفهوم، وهناك "الماصدق").
ويبدو من الروابط التي تظهر من مشاركة الصقلي أن الكلمة لها أكثر من معنى أو استخدام، لكن معنى الانطباق هو المستخدَم هنا. فإذا أعدنا صياغة الجملة يمكن أن نقول:
ونرى أن مِمَّن ينطبقُ عليهم ذلك الضرر: الموظفين والعاملين...
أي أن العاملين الذين تم فصلهم من وظائفهم يَصْدُق عليهم وصف الضرر الذي حاق بقطاعات واسعة من الشعب.


----------



## Ustaath

قد يوجد بعض الالتباس بين كلمة "مصاديق" التي أوضحت شرين معناها وهي بالفعل مستعملة ايضا كمصطلح ديني في الفقه عند الشيعة ( ليس حصريا) وكلمة "الصادقين" التي تعني " الامناء والمخلصين"" وتحديدا علي بن ابي طالب و أصحابه و اهل بيته .

http://http://www.alkadhum.org/other/mktba/akhlaq/akhlag03/12.htm


----------

